# The dreaded "little endian not supported" error



## Shez (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi folks,

I downloaded REW last week and haven't yet had any luck getting it to work. Searching this forum shows a few other people with the same issue, but fixes seem to be a bit vague. 

It starts up fine, but when I try to select the input device, it always pops up the error:

"line with format PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian not supported."

I've tried every option in the soundcard control panel, but no success. The output device selection is the same except that the java sound engine does work; none of the others do though. (All the devices in the drop down menus have the word "emulated" in brackets after them - is this normal?)

Soundcard is an M audio Audiophile 2496 (PCI version); it's in a DAW in my studio and has worked faultlessly with every other audio software I've used. It supports every sample rate & bit depth that REW can use.

I've attached the soundcard debug file & main log file. 

Any help would be much appreciated raying: 

Thanks,

Shez


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Hopefully you have selected output Audio Quality to 48kHz, 16 bits and ensure you select 48kHz as the sample rate in REW.

Have you tried selecting a wave control name since the default doesn't seem to work in the soundcard pulldown..










Have you tried using the soundcards own mixer (rather than the windows mixer which REW controls) and set the LINE_IN volume and LINE_OUT volume...


brucek


----------



## Shez (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Brucek,

I've set the soundcard to 48k, but it doesn't offer any choice on bit depth; it's a 24 bit card. 

The soundcard drop down menu you pictured doesn't behave like that for me - none of the sub menus actually display, I just get a little grey square dot to the above right of the black triangle.

I'm not sure that the soundcard's mixer is relevant yet as REW doesn't seem to get as far as being able to see any input. The faders are all up in any case.

Thanks for replying,

Shez


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm not sure that the soundcard's mixer is relevant yet as REW doesn't seem to get as far as being able to see any input


It would seem REW isn't recognizing the card at all, so the soundcards own mixer becomes very important. It means you will have to manually set the input and output levels and ports for REW to use. Try manually using the soundcards mixer and see if it allows signal to get to REW....

brucek


----------



## Shez (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll have another play tonight (I'm away from the studio at the minute) but if memory serves, pressing the red button just results in the error popping up - I don't think I can get as far as REW acknowledging that there is an input available, regardless of what level it might be at. The meters on the soundcard's mixer show a healthy input.

Shez :dontknow:


----------



## Shez (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, my recollection wasn't quite right - the red button is always greyed out so even when there's plenty of level coming in to the card, REW doesn't see it.

Shez


----------

